# Proud Lake Stockerfest 2014



## antlergeek23

Can u fish the lower Huron by proud lake for trout with a fly rod now?


----------



## swaprat

@antlergeek23
yes you can if your referring to the one north of wixom on wixom road? here are the rules for it and were you can fish it... flies only you can use spinning gear or fly rods but you have to have a fly as a lure right now. 


Huron River
(Oakland County) from the Sign below Moss Lake Outlet to the Signs 100 Yards below Wixom Road:

From the last Sat. in Apr. &#8211; Sep. 30, this reach of stream shall be managed under Type 1 regulations.
From Apr. 1 &#8211; the Fri. before the last Sat. in Apr., this reach of stream shall be managed under gear restricted regulations as follows: Fishing season: Apr. 1 &#8211; the Fri. before the last Sat. in Apr.; Possession Season: closed; except for children under 12 the possession season is open; Tackle: artificial flies only; Daily Possession Limit: zero trout; except children under 12 may keep 1 trout; Size Limits: for children under 12 there is an 8-inch minimum size limit and a 12-inch maximum size limit for all trout. Mileage: 2.0 miles.


----------



## DJHTroutHunter

whitetailfreak8 said:


> View attachment 60941
> View attachment 60942
> View attachment 60943


Nice pics whitetail... What flies were they hitting on?


----------



## Daveldman

Hopefully I'll get out there in the next couple days. In the past, I have had good luck with a crawdad patterned wholly bugger. It really depends on what they feel like hitting. I did take a rainbow a couple years ago on a dry. That was pretty cool, given the location.


----------



## DJHTroutHunter

Let me know what flies are working on the catch and release stockers. Good luck out there. Let's see some more pics of those catches.

See you all out there on the river saturday morning.


----------



## troutchops

Took my father out the other day. Good times, not many people out when we went. Too bad they are so beat up looking the last few years. 





No secret flies out there, we caught fish on streamers, eggs, soft hackles, etc...whatever you like to fish should net you a few.


----------



## Steve

Yeah you gotta wonder how some of those fish still move with their fins all worn off.


----------



## DJHTroutHunter

Nice pics chops... Now I am feeling like Christmas Eve... 
Keep the pics coming all... I hope to add some of my own tomorrow.


----------



## niksiddall

I caught two today right off the parking lot. My phone won't let me upload pics. One brown one rainbow. Olive and white bugger. Doesn't really matter what you throw they both bit out of anger. Probably threw it by them 50 times before they hit.


----------



## antlergeek23

U guys do better stripping? Or swinging?


----------



## fishfray

I will be out tomorrow am with my dad. I'm really hoping the extreme cold keeps the crowds away. Is the river looking higher than normal?


----------



## migabby

It's High and Running Fast and Murky.


----------



## fishfray

Not what I wanted to hear, thanks for the update though. Sounds like it's gonna be a real tough day for fishing


----------



## DJHTroutHunter

Good luck on the river today fly fishers... getting ready to head out. Lets see some pics of those stocker catches.


----------



## kawigreen

Last night it was clear and not terribly highseems to be a few inches up from Mon though. But we were pretty much the only ones there so water wasn't stored up too much caught one on a psycho prince. Man it was cold it rained alerted and snowed but still better than sitting at home dreaming of getting out lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfray

Since this is probably the only chance that I will get to fish the huron trout this year, I'll give a detailed report. I came last year and only caught 1 rainbow so I was hoping to improve. Me and my dad arrived at about 8:00 am to fish. It was cold(30 deg.), windy, and dark. Real tough conditions for sight fishing so we just had to blindly fish streamers. No takers. We were below the dam and waded down quite aways, seeing few fish other than just downstream of the signs. I fished this area hard casting white streamers and drifting egg flies and pellet flies under an indicator. After about 2 hours of that we took a short break at the car because the cold was brutal, although it did keep the crowds light in the morning. We fished at Wixom lot from about 10:30 to 11:30. waded well upstream and only spotted 2 trout in over 100 yds of stream. We left there because with the sun now out the crowds were increasing. also lots of various kayaks and small canoes/boats were launching there and heading upstream. Finally, we hiked into an entirely new spot and the day turned better. Sun was out, wind died down, and the temps were up to about 45. When the wind wasn't blowing the sight fishing conditions were great. There were lots of fish holding very tightly to the brush, mostly bows but a few browns mixed in. 2 other guys were fishing near us. One guy hooked 2 rainbow trout on a big(3 in) chartreuse streamer. One of the fish was a big 25 inch. The other guy snagged 4 fish in a row (not sure if on purpose or not?). I stopped nymphing and switched to a streamer. First cast this 18 incher came out of the brush and smashed the streamer



There was a nice group of active fish and I hooked a slightly smaller one right after. By far the prettiest one all day



After that I lost a fly in the bushes and messed up my leader so I had to fix it for a while. The others left so I moved upstream and found some new fish. This one fought hard and jumped



After fishing different groups of fish for a while a bigger one came out of a tree and attacked the streamer. Not the best fight though. 21 in.



The fish had almost all seen the streamer by now, but before I left one more nice trout, although ugly, took the streamer. Bad net picture.



All of these fish came on white streamers in the same general area, and were all rainbows. I saw very few browns compared to bows and most browns stayed near the bottom and were more picky. Even though it was cold earlier, the hour from 12 to 1 made the day an awesome time on the river. For the first Saturday the crowds were fairly light, but The Wixom lot was heavily fished. Good luck everyone, how did the others do today?


----------



## fishfray

These were the flies that I caught all 5 rainbows on, tyed them myself.



The lineup at Wixom



Also, they should probably fix the handout for the stocking program. Some people might find it hard to understand the regulations. Not sure what happened there


----------



## migabby

Great report FishFry, and thanks for the Pic's.


----------



## pdp3

No fish at pond yet hope they still stock it due to ice I question

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfray

Yesterday spring mill pond was still 90% ice. It is scheduled to be stocked tomorrow but that could change if the ice is still bad. I plan on kayak fishing there on the 18th.


----------

